# Montco PA crossride



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice cross ride route for any interested. Looking for other cross riders (recreational) in the Ambler area for weekly rides.

Bike Ride Profile | Montco cross ride near Ambler | Times and Records | Strava

Can extend this to 30 or 60 mile routes if desired.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Poaching some of the green ribbon trail there? 

Honestly, I wish they would allow bikes on there.


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Have not seen any "no bikes" signs and have seen evidence of other riders. Generally ride pretty low key.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I run regularly on it (live in UG) and they have this at the trailhead. Also just did the 5 mile trail run they had a few weeks ago on the trail and the trail stewards definitely mentioned no bikes. 

Here is the sign at the Upper Gwynedd trailhead:









Like I said previously, I wish they would open it up legally to bikes. I've seen horses on there and plenty of tire treads.


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Huh! Have never seen that sign (probably 'cause I'm coming from the downstream end).
Good to know. Don't want to peeve anybody so I guess I'll stop riding it. Its unfortunate as it makes a great 'cross ride. Is this public owned land ( a lot of it follows sewage pipeline right of way) or does the WVWA own the strip of land that the trail is located on?
Horses definitely do a lot more damage than bike tires. What's their argument for no bikes? can't be because of erosion issues.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Probably the same arguments that keep mountain bikes off a lot of horse trails in the area. Such as Evansburg State Park.

Green Ribbon Trail | Wissahickon Valley Watershed Association WVWA

It states on their site that they have conservation easements or the association actually owns the land. The only part that is bike friendly is the section from Ft Washington State Park to Stenton Ave. But that's all paved paths. Believe me, when I started mountain biking, it was depressing how little there is to ride on dirt in the immediate area. Although, I did ride the towpath on the road bike on the SRT from the Phoenixville dog park to Produce Junction. That was actually a lot of fun (some sketchy sections!) and muddy! Road bikes do not shed mud at all. I probably ruined my DA rims in the process. :/


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup. I do ride that Ft Washington section by way of Butler, Morris Rd, Shaeff Lane, 73S then Stenton to NW to Forbidden to Mannyunk, SRT, cross county trail, Germantown Pike to Butler.
I'm about 6 miles from Ambler to the Wiss trails for mt biking.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, actually I picked up road riding because time was getting scarce with the kids. But love MTB at the Wiss. Have you checked out Green Lane for dirt riding?

Maybe take the Perkiomen Trail to Green Lane. There are at least three trails up there, Red, Blue and Orange. That would be one heck of a day though. Lots of miles.


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ive actually ridden around the lake there on a variety of road, trail and gravel path with the cross bike. 1 trail was pretty harsh (blue, I think). Also have done a nice long ride from Ambler via roads (Morris mostly) to perky trail, SRT and Forbidden and GRT


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, the blue trail is pretty rocky from what I remember.


----------

